# What are you spending your harvested dahlias on?



## Imaginetheday (Jan 19, 2018)

I've gotten a potted flower for each and am trying to get as many essences as I can. I've decided to try to get as much flower food as I can, rather than the crafting supplies. I sometimes run low on those, but eventually get them from campers. I'm considering getting a second potted flower for each one.


----------



## Shele (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm getting all the essences I can. Lol Then the flower food. I'm actually growing red dahlias just to get that. I've gotten two potted flowers of all but the white; I just have one of those so far.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 19, 2018)

I got one each of the potted flowers and the rest is essences and flower food.


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 19, 2018)

I've gotten one of each potted plant, all the flower food I could, I got all of the paper and preserves, and now I'm working on getting all of the essence lol. I've practically given up on getting the second half furniture so now I'm just trying to get the rewards from harvesting


----------



## ESkill (Jan 19, 2018)

Each of the potted plants and then the cotton because I've been really low on it, and the rustic essence because I never have visiting rustic villagers.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 19, 2018)

Essences. In case I need them for clothes as well as resources.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 19, 2018)

I got all of the essences and materials, two of each of the potted flowers and a bunch of flower food that I've used all up! 

There's nothing left to get, unless by some miracle I finish the 2nd round and have time to plant some more red and blue dahlias for more flower food. Yeah...that's never gonna happen!


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 21, 2018)

I got all of it. I used the flower food from the first half to get a head start on the second. I have two of each potted plant. I could get about 10 more but Im going to let the rest turn into a nice wad of bells tomorrow.


----------

